# Myspace-one module transparent-contents opaque



## jacqscott (Oct 31, 2008)

_how do i make one module --preferably the user detail module-- on myspace transparent and keep its contents like the display picture and links opaque? is it possible? im making a layout and this is the only thing i lack in being finished with it.. i just cant figure it out. please help!!_​


----------

